# Case/IH 895



## texasfarmboy (Nov 13, 2011)

Ok, had to crank it up today and remembered that the 3pt was slow to react. No more, I could rev it up and bring it up at first, but as it warmed up, it would no longer react. Lowering is fine in fact it drops like a rock. Like I said though after it warmed up it quit lifting all together. I understand there may be two pumps to this one, one in the back and one in the belly. Power steering is mildly affected as well. Other than this it cranks and runs fine. Thoughts?


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello texasfarmboy,

I found the following comment on the internet:

"there is a valve housing (multi purpose valve, mpv) that the oil filter mounts on that can get plugged if the hydraulic oil has chunks of contaminant in it. The debris can come from the park brake band, or maybe the brake linings. At any rate, the first thing I would try is changing the filter. You might get an idea of what is in the oil by the residue in the filter case. You won't loose but a couple of quarts of oil doing this. The hydraulic system repairs can get expensive, so I like to know that the oil and filter are clean and fresh when I start using a used tractor."

I guess that I would pressure test the pump with a 3000 psi gauge. The pressure should be 2000-2500 psi.


----------



## texasfarmboy (Nov 13, 2011)

All right. Changed filter, worked almost perfectly so I mowed a two acre garden. Went back a couple days later and I guess there is another problem. Won't steer. Local guys tell me that since I had milky fluid, probably the rest is ready to come out and I should change filter again. What do you guys think?


----------

